# Almond Season 2012– What Are Your Freight Costs?



## bendriftin (Nov 1, 2010)

Well to go from here to Colorado I think it runs about $6000 a semi load. It costs $500 in fuel to drive out there pulling a pretty heavy trailer. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Stevebeeman (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the input.

More of a survey then a question, want see what the costs are across the U.S.A. per hive transported.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

$3000.00 round trip, 450 miles one way from Salem Oregon.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Its a little early with the price of fuel being so unstable .


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Trevor Mansell said:


> Its a little early with the price of fuel being so unstable .


An amateur question... Can you send hives from Florida and make a profit?
How does the math work on a venture like that,if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Not a real simple answer to that from my perspective. The short answer is around 2.75 per loaded mile. We ship out of Texas in late January. Round trip freight is around 20 to 25 per hive plus our extra driving to Texas and work switching out pallets and feeding sub. We can ship from SD in late fall for about the same amount but always end up with some dead and small hives so actual freight cost per hive placed is a bit higher. But figuring the real cost to go to the Almonds is really much more complex than that because one needs to factor in additional losses if your bees don't get released in a timely manner, or have delays getting back because of trucking schedules then throw in the danger of light bees or diseases you may pick up. Bees left in Texas are usually better than those sent to Cali. and almost always make up better nucs that are a couple weeks ahead and will usually make a better honey crop. Plus when you factor in the risks associated with, potential theft, and possible non-payment through either questionable grading or simply dealing with folks that either can't or won't pay in a timely manner and it can make for a pretty stressful high risk ordeal for any beekeeper whose livelihood is dependent on a lot of things going right when your bees are nearly 2,000 miles away. All that may seem a bit off topic but I feel your question really dosent address the complexities and extra expenses involved.
Mbeck: I was actually addressing Steve but guess the answer applies to you as well.


----------



## Stevebeeman (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Jim,

For budgeting purposes we have been using $3.00 per hive (local travel) (loaded on the Truck). Colony may not make it, but we count it in load. After the contract is over the actual cost per hive will most likely increase. as an example 500 hive shipped = $1,500 (budget) 450 hive are actually rentable, transport cost per live hive = $3.33. 

Round trip for some guys back east averages $25 - $30. per hive.

Again thanks for your input.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Cost be about 13,000 a semi load round trip from, florida to california.....two loads cost 26,000. Including broker fees total cost is about 23,000 a semi load depending on number of colonies so if you send 1 1/2 story with extra super or dd colonies you get 408 on the load. After freight an borker you have about 93.00 per colony left as gross profit. If you put more on load the cost to tranport is the same. So with 512 1 1/2 story colonies you can have over 100 per colony left. Freight rate in 2012 will depend on diesel price ect. currant cost is from 2.35 to 2.75 a mile. My colonies come back honey bound andtruck too heave in some years if 512 on the load....we now send 408 1 1/2 story with a super.


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

i wish there was a "Like" button i could click for Jim's response. very well said and has absolute truth behind it


----------



## Stevebeeman (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I also agree with greg.....very well said


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

Please beaware that in the next few years our trucking cost will be rising because of the change to electronic log books on trucks, one friend shipped hive from CA to MN on trucks with electronic logs, what was a three day trip turned to 4 and they had to leave late morning to have the 11 hours not end at 6 pm, need to drive till dark. Beter for the pollinationknow if your driver is coming up on a mandatory 34 hour reset. This regulation will have a major efffect on our costs in addition to fuel.

With this additional info, I would encourage all beeks to adjust the prices charged for pollination to match current costs, althe $20 queens and 10 % being no good will also have a bearing.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

So who carries the insurance on the load? The trucking company or the migrator? There were several major accidents this past year and one article I was reading stated that the bees (450,000 in value) were all killed with firefighting foam. So that got me thinking if the trucking company insurance companies realize what they are insuring if the coverage is carried by them?


----------



## Stevebeeman (May 22, 2011)

"one article I was reading stated that the bees (450,000 in value) were all killed with firefighting foam."[/QUOTE]


How many trucks involved? If only one truck, that's over $1,000 per hive. Better than pollination fees.
Read the fine print in the shipping contract.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

If hours become a problem to Ca I might have to ride along....im exempt from log book hauling my bees! THese DOT hours do not work 
well with livestock!


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Stevebeeman said:


> How many trucks involved? If only one truck, that's over $1,000 per hive. Better than pollination fees.
> Read the fine print in the shipping contract.


Just one truck from what I read. It was an accident in MN.


----------

